# need help



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i just got a tamiya ta04 and im planning to race on carpet. im racing at the strand race way in the tc oval class. i need to know any setups or tricks. im also running a trinity midnight 2 27 turn motor buying a p2k2 pro. and i have a novak xrs speed control. my radio is a jr python. any info would help 
thanks


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

if you want to see some pictures go on www.xanga.com/TEAM_DRIVING_FORCE
its my team web site (sorry we cant afford a real site so we made a blog :hat: )


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone know how to fit foam tires on a 515 or evoIV or the proper set up for carpet with one of those cars
I have a few friends that like to run asphalt tamiya cars but if they can fit foams on they would come out to race at steel city hobbies.


----------

